# Hair Wash Powder



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a crazy scalp and I can't use any shampoo products or even my own soap to wash my hair. If I do I get a really itchy scalp as well as oozing sores and dandruff. 

I have tried a whole bunch of soaps before I finally gave up and stopped using anything, just water. That made for some greasy hair! I read about using baking soda so I tried it in the shower. OMG it worked like a charm. Now my hair is nice and soft and behaves itself. I have very thick hair and tend to get really goofy hair. Now it lays relatively flat and I am loving it. 

So, my question is, what would you add to make a dry powder better? How would you scent a powder? Would you add something besides scent? 

I believe there is a market for this. I have been to a ton of forums about the people who "nopoo" with baking soda or apple cider vinegar or just water and everything in-between. I have cousins with the same problems I have so I have willing testers. 

Shoot me some ideas if you will.

Thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting. I have never heard of using baking soda that way. When I was a teen I used baby powder when I couldn't get a wash and it help absorb the oil.

I do use ACV for rinsing frequently. I love the way it makes my hair so soft and that there's not a bunch of junk it it. I keep saying I want to infuse it with some herbal goodies but I've never actually done it.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

This is from a post on the Long Hair Community - I haven't used it, so I can't vouch for how well it works, but the gals on LHC are very healthy hair/scalp oriented.

Nanny Pauline's Orris Root Airing Powder
This is a “dry shampoo” that does an amazing job of freshening the hair. It seems to really mobilize the oils and allow me to brush them through my hair. It leaves my hair fluffy, fresh, and smelling of violets.

This recipe was in my Nanny’s Non-food recipe book. I remember her using this powder, but never really knew how she made it until I found the recipe.

I've made it and have been using it for about a month. Excellent results.

Nanny Pauline’s Orris Root Airing Powder for the Hair
(Dry Shampoo)

2 quart glass canning jar
3.5 c. Orris Root Powder
3 c. Cornstarch
3-9 drops Rosemary EO
3-9 drops Lavender EO
3-9 drops Honey EO (I used Honey Absolute, I hope it's the same)
9 dried rose petals or 9 little pieces of silk about the size of rose petals.

1. Put 1 c. of Orris Root powder in the jar
2. Put 2 c. of the cornstarch in the jar
3. Close and roll a bit to mix. Do not shake.
4. Put 1-3 drops of EO on a rose petal or silk swatch and drop in the jar after the oil is well absorbed. Roll the jar a bit (don't shake). Do this with each drop of EO. Roll in between additions.
5. Put the rest of the Of the powders in and roll again.
6. Place the powder in a cool cupboard for 3 weeks, Roll jar every couple of days.

Use:
1. Put some of the powder into a fairly free flowing salt shaker. You can keep it in the shaker if the shaker has an airtight lid. (Note, I used a glass spice jar that has a shaker and screw on lid)
2. Cut some cheesecloth ito squares that are slightly larger than your boar bristle brush. Remove all the old hairs from your brush and use a clean brush if possible.
3. Starting on top of head, sprinkle powder as close to scalp as possible. Part every 1/4 to 1/2 inch. Pay special attention get it to the scalp. 1 tablespoons of powder is more than enough.
4. Lift hair gently with fingers next to scalp. The idea is to create a little friction.
5. After 20 minutes begin to brush carefully with BBB. After one brushing, start putting cheesecloth over brush. (Get the hair out of the brush and press a single layer of cheesecloth into the brush a bit. It helps to collect the powder and rub it against your hair.)
6. If necessary, repeat the whole procedure. 
7. Your hair will be fluffy and smell wonderful.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

That recipe sounds like a lot of work and there is no baking soda. I was reading in that forum a bit yesterday and some of those girls go through quite a routine. I am almost as low maintenance as they come. 

I think I will try a couple drops EO in my jar next time and go from there. 

What oils are said to be good for the scalp/hair?


----------

